# Scott Addict 10 2014 vs Scott Foil 40



## irenecortws (Mar 14, 2014)

I am buying a road bike for the first time, I am debating between these two any advice or comments on both bikes. Im looking for a road racing bike that's cheap but good .


----------



## ParkerA (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a Scott Foil 10 (2012) Model - Great bike, Dura-Ace and Mavic Cosmic wheel set on it and got it for a great price. I also took the 2014 Scott Addict 10 for a spin & it felt great. Very responsive and fast. It was equipped with 50mm carbon tubulars so it helped for speed and was pretty light. I liked it a little more when climbing in comparison to the FOIL. Both are great bikes, though, I haven't sat on the FOIL 40, it's obviously got some similarities to the FOIL 10. The Addict looked bad ass with the carbon wheels so I think I was a bit more into that one based on aesthetics & since it's pretty sleek and black it brings in that look that Cervelo RCA/R5 - Cannondale SupersixEVO etc are doing. I would try to take both on a little spin before making the purchase. You get a lot of bike for the price. Also, smaller dealers may give you a better price on them than a bigger dealer. I've had many bikes quoted and always found the smaller ones knocking prices down a lot more! Good luck - let us know what your choice is when you make the call!


----------

